# Accidentially raised PH.



## whitetrash paradise (Mar 25, 2020)

In a colossal mess up, I applied lime to my back yard. Soil test this spring revealed the ph was 7.09.

I applied 80lbs of this over 3ksqft.

https://www.domyown.com/soil-doctor-pelletized-lawn-lime-p-23117.html?gclid=CjwKCAjw3riIBhAwEiwAzD3TiamZKMrtoHkwn5oKk_I6jT2pZblupEi1iEvNs3qNgblplQP9LAXAuxoC3ukQAvD_BwE

Am I screwed and how much?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Your pH wasn't terribly high. It will go higher because of the lime, but it was a modest application and regular lime works over a period of years. I suggest using ammonium sulfate for your nitrogen fertilizer for a few years, as it is the most acidic of the nitrogen fertilizers. Next spring you could do some elemental sulfur to lower pH.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

The amount of pH increase will depend on your soil's CEC. If your soil is naturally acidic then it will decrease over time (years).


----------

